# New terrarium for Hymenopus!



## f.wattiez (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello,

I have now tried the breeding of this species (_Hymenopus coronatus_) for two years! I start has to have a little success!

My last female lived 2.5 months and laid 4 ooths!

My terrarium for adult : (Mosquito net on all the high part but also on the interior faces)





My terrarium until the stage subadulte!









my incubator:





For the youthful ones, I always separated all and put out of goblet.

The third ooth has just hatched and I wanted to try another method! I have create a new terrarium, mosquito net on all the faces!













They are 70 in this terrarium! For food, I use a stock of wild drosophilas, for this reason I put banana in the content!

I will try the Community breeding until the stage L3, I would leave about ten specimens to the L4 stage to see how that occurs!

Bests regards, François!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]way cool man I like your mantis room  [/SIZE]


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 29, 2009)

Very nice, and I particularly like the background for the encosure in the fourth pic.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 29, 2009)

Lots of thought and hard work went into building your mantis cages. Rearing more generations shows your ideas work. Best of luck with them!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 29, 2009)

It looks really good, what kind of substrate is in the bottom of the containers? Also I have left mine together until sub adult with only one casualty.


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 29, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> It looks really good, what kind of substrate is in the bottom of the containers? Also I have left mine together until sub adult with only one casualty.


It looks like vermiculite, but not sure.


----------



## f.wattiez (Aug 30, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> It looks like vermiculite, but not sure.


Hello,

Yes, it's vermiculite! I use only this kind of subsrat for my moist environments, that mildewed not!

Bests regards, François!


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 30, 2009)

f.wattiez said:


> Hello,Yes, it's vermiculite! I use only this kind of subsrat for my moist environments, that mildewed not!
> 
> Bests regards, François!


Lucky guess lol. :lol: I actually recognized it from tarantula set ups.


----------

